# Hey. I'm somewhat new. Lol.



## StrykerCopeland (Aug 16, 2020)

Hey, it's me from the old MHI, I wanted to join sooner but had some things to take care of and haven't really had much internet time. But I have time now. You can call me Stryker, StrykerCopeland, or just call me by my real name, Michael. .


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 16, 2020)

Michael  

 :welcome to the forum, Glad that you have joined.


----------



## StrykerCopeland (Aug 16, 2020)

[mention]Catsmother[/mention] Thank you. I wanted to join alittle sooner. But i've been helping my sisters pack up and move.


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 16, 2020)

Welcome to the forum, Michael


----------



## roseberri (Aug 16, 2020)

Hello and welcome to the group.


----------



## Neelix (Aug 17, 2020)

Hi Stryker!  Happy to have you here!  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Nilla (Aug 17, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Spice (Aug 17, 2020)

:welcome 
Enjoy the board.


----------



## Naiwen (Aug 17, 2020)

Hello and welcome, enjoy your stay.


----------



## marti (Aug 17, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## kikipetie (Aug 18, 2020)

:welcome


----------



## Kyng (Aug 19, 2020)

Welcome back, Stryker! Good to see you again  .


----------



## ZandraJoi (Aug 19, 2020)

Welcome here!!


----------



## ShadowSeesaw (Sep 4, 2020)

Welcome to the forum Michael.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi, and welcome to the forum


----------



## StrykerCopeland (Sep 9, 2020)

Thanks for the welcome, everyone!


----------



## Anonymous. (Sep 9, 2020)

*@StrykerCopeland
Hope you have fun here. *


----------



## safeinsanity (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## StrykerCopeland (Sep 15, 2020)

My computer broke. So i'm having to use a fellow member's computer at their house. Hope it's ok to share computers


----------



## Catsmother (Sep 15, 2020)

Good to see you @StrykerCopeland


----------



## Nymphatony (Sep 15, 2020)

StrykerCopeland said:


> My computer broke. So i'm having to use a fellow member's computer at their house. Hope it's ok to share computers



Also, you can borrow one of my tablets if you want.


----------



## ShadowSeesaw (Sep 21, 2020)

I know how it is to have a share a computer because before I got the one that I have now my husband had to share his laptop me for awhile. I also able to use my tablet and my cellphone too.


----------

